
Ask HN: Why do you still have linkedin profile? - kilimchoi
What is number one reason you still have your linkedin profile and what&#x27;s stopping you from deactivating it?
======
flukus
Because I never got around to deleting/deactivating it. It's at least 5 years
out of date.

------
albatross83
I use my linkedin as my resume. It doesn't means that I am looking for job all
the time.

------
InquisitiveMe
Because I am getting job offers without moving a finger. I call it a win.

~~~
flukus
Actual offers or spam offers?

~~~
InquisitiveMe
Both. But more actual than spam.

~~~
herbst
Not sure what i am doing wrong, but i haven't got a single offer on Linkedin
that didn't misread my whole skill stack completely.

"I saw you do Ruby, how would you like to help us with our native iPhone app?"
or "I saw you known nginx how would you like to help us to maintain our huge
deprecated PHP app?"

------
johncoltrane
I forgot my password.

